# Xbox One Family Sharing and ability to trade, loan digital games to be “revisited” in the future



## Ares

*Xbox One Family Sharing and ability to trade, loan digital games to be “revisited” in the future*

Microsoft senior director Albert Penello, like Xbox chief product officer Marc Whitten, believes the scrapped “family sharing” plan announced alongside Xbox One will return someday, along with the ability to trade downloaded games.










Speaking with Gamespot, Penello said the firm was originally “trying to implement the ability to trade [and] loan digital games to friends, which is something that no one else was doing.” 

“I believe, in retrospect that people have calmed down and gone back and actually looked at what we said, people are starting to understand, ‘Wow, they did want actually to allow me to loan and trade’ which other digital ecosystems don’t want to do,” he said. “I think we need to do that. That has to be part of the experience. Right now, we’re focused on launch and we switched the program back to discs, because that’s what customers wanted. ”

Penello said the “family sharing” feature which would have allowed a game license to be shared with up to 10 family members on Xbox One will be revisited “when the time is right.”

Microsoft announced this morning Xbox One would release on November 22 in 13 territories: Australia, Austria, Brazil, Canada, France, Germany, Ireland, Italy, Mexico, New Zealand, Spain, UK, and USA. 

Other markets will follow in 2014.

Source: VG24/7


----------

